# Homemade goat pregnancy test?



## Sether55 (Dec 5, 2014)

Does anybody know of a homemade pregnancy test for dairy goats? I'm not that anxious to spend a ton of money for 5 pregnancy tests. Thanks.


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

There isn't one that's reliable. You can either cough up money for blood tests, or just go by heats.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pull your own blood and it is only $6 a sample plus shipping to BioTracking. No homemade available.


----------

